# Sysfont ändern und Kernel updaten bei Debian



## tim&struppi (9. April 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,
habe zwei Fragen mal zusammengefasst. Ich habe Debian Sarge auf meinem Rechner nun installiert und komme leider mit zwei Dingen nun nicht klar.

1.) Bei verschieden Anwendungen  habe ich eine ganz kleine Schrift, die kaum zu lesen ist, geschweige denn zu ändern. Anscheinend greifen manche Programme auf die Sysfont zurück. Wo kann ich die denn ändern ? Etwa in der i18n . Die finde ich bei Debian leider nicht unter etc/sysconfig/i18n

2.) Zur Zeit habe ich den Kernel 2.4 installiert. Wie kann ich z.B. über apt einen neuen Kernel installieren. Wo finde ich den anschließend und wie schreibe ich grub um, damit der Kernel beim booten zur Auswahl steht. Wenn ihr eine einfache Anleitung habt, wäre das sehr gut.


----------



## Ben Ben (12. April 2005)

Zu denem Kernel problem, entweder du holst dir die sourcen bei kernel.org und kompilierst dir deinen eigenen neu, oder mit apt-get kernel-imagexxxxx
welches kernel-iamge du nehmen kannst findest du mit apt-cache search kernel-image.
Aktuel hat sarge glaube ich nur 2.4.27-2 aus dem 2.4er Bereich.

In grub müsste er es wohl automatisch machen, ansosnten schau mal in die grub.conf und kopiere einfach dein Eintrag vom alten kernel und passe ihn an.


----------



## gorim (12. April 2005)

Hallo, 

der Link http://www.debianforum.de/wiki/?page=Kernel+f%FCr+Debian+Paketsystem+bauen

und der http://debiananwenderhandbuch.de/kernelbauen.html

sollten weiterhelfen.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## tim&struppi (12. April 2005)

Hallo
Danke für Eure Antworten. Habe über apt einen neuen Kernel eingespielt. Funktionierte einmal, beim zweiten Mal hängte der Computer sich auf. Werd mich auf jeden Fall mit den Hilfeseiten mal auseinandersetzen.
Das zweite Problem bekam ich auch in den Griff. Über apt gtk-theme-switch installieren, danach mit gtk-theme-switch für GTK1 Programme die Schriften einrichten oder mit gtk-theme-switch2 für GTK2 Programme.
Zeitgleich legte ich eine Datei Namens .gtkrc-2.0 mit folgendem Inhalt an:
gtk-theme-name = "Qt"
gtk-font-name = "Bitstream Vera Sans 10"
Nun weiß ich zwar nicht, welche dieser drei Möglichkeiten mich zum Ziel geführt haben, funktioniert aber nun einwandfrei. Diesen Tipp gabs bei GNU/DEBIAN.


----------

